# Naturagart Teich im Großraum Stuttgart



## Süddeutscher (2. Apr. 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

vor einiger zeit hatte ich mich hier schon einmal erkundigt, ob ein Schwimmteich wirklich so teuer sein muß.

Mittlerweile habe ich den Mut gefunden meinen Teich selbst zu bauen und bin schwer in der Planungsphase.

Vom Grundsatz habe ich mich bereits mehr oder minder für die "Naturagart-Bauweise" entschieden.

Was ich mir jetzt noch wünschen würde, wäre einen von einem "Amateur" gebauten, funktionierenden Schwimmteich in dieser Bauweise mit eigenen Augen zu sehen.
Deshalb meine Frage, ob es im Großraum Stuttgart oder auch Richtung Karlsruhe einen Teichbauer gibt, der mit Naturagart gebaut hat und dessen Teich ich mir mal kurz anschauen dürfte.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Süddeutscher


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Naturagart Teich im Großraum Stuttgart*

Hallo Süddeutscher,

hast Du mal bei Naturagart selbst gefragt - vielleicht haben die Referenzobjekte.


----------



## martin karstens (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Naturagart Teich im Großraum Stuttgart*

Frag doch mal im Forum von Naturagart nach!


----------



## günter-w (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Naturagart Teich im Großraum Stuttgart*

Hallo Süddeutscher,
kannst bei mir vorbeischauen bzw. bei Bedarf kann ich noch bei zwei anderen einen Besuchstermin vereinbaren. Alles Selbstbauer, Funktion und Material von NG mit persönlicher Note was Gestaltung angeht. Auch mein Teich funktioniert wie der von NG obwohl ich nach BIO-Teich gebaut habe. Den Unterschied kann ich dir gerne am Objekt erklären, musst nur Bescheid geben. Wohne 20 km von Karlruhe entfernt in der Südpfalz.


----------

